# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Anyone knows how to tell the sex of young altum angel?

## comebashme

Some websites say their size n aggresiveness can indicate their sex. The colour of their eyes are also said to be indicators of males (they have redder eyes, possibly after watching too much porn  :Grin:  ) Are females as territorial as their male counterparts?

----------

